# Whats the craziest thing you have seen while fishing?



## chasingtail (Mar 26, 2006)

Just wandering what people have seen out on the water. 
A buddy and myself were fishing in Rockport by Palm Harbor and saw a shark about 4ft jump clean out of the water like the great whites on Discovery Channel.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

I saw redfish that I believe were migrating. There were hundreds of them swimming together in what looked like a 4' diameter invisible tube (kind of like a worm hole in space). I was just staring at them in awe over the side of the boat for a couple of minutes. As the last few were swimming by I thought "maybe I should cast a lure at them.....or at least take a picture" DUH! It was the coolest thing I've ever seen on the water.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

seen a plan crash but we were on our way to fish

seen lightning strike a tree close to us

not crazy but very cool..
seen a dolphin grab a snapper I was reeling in....fun for about 10 seconds

seen a manta ray on top of the water

seen a really really big snake in georgia..wife and I were bank fishing and it was cruising down with just it's head up...making a small wake as it went..head was as big as my fist..could not see the body but had to be well over 10'..head was bigger than any I've see at the zoo


----------



## monster (Apr 11, 2008)

I've seen a $10bill turn into a pint of shrimp.

I also some some weird lights in the sky that I never figured out what they were....but you know what I"m getting at.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Saw one lucky dude getting oral sex from his wife/girlfriend about 100 yards from us in Estes Flats. Saw a giant Manta Ray last year gliding on top the water on Bill Day reef in POC. I saw a boat capsize going out of Pass Cavallo.


----------



## hockeyref999 (Aug 12, 2005)

Porpoise tossing and chasing flounder in the ICW at Port O'Connor.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Driving up (actually riding in the camper) from deep Big Shell one morning about daylight after a week or so shark fishing with my buddy, his Dad and his uncle. In the surf some dude had a lady by the hair and she was bleeding profusely from the neck down. We stopped the truck and we watched from inside the camper shell (told to stay in the camper, we were 9 or 10). The dude in the water had a knife and and the men were about 10 yards (??) away from him screaming back and forth. They were (and still) bad *** countryfied pipeliners back then and both had their guns drawn on the dude. 45's I'm sure cause that's what they used on the shark (cut out the jaws back then but it was a long time ago). After a bit they got in the truck and we headed out. We were literally 20 miles down Big Shell and we did'nt happen upon another vehicle til we hit the 2 wheel drive mark. They talked about the man and woman seemingly all drugged out so my assumption is that is why they did'nt blow the guys head off. It was always weird to me that they did'nt take him out but years ago I think I understand that they did'nt think to much about getting involved with the druggies and/or probably more so is that we probably had about 300 lbs of redfish in 2 or 3 very large coolers that were already filleted. Wrong again but that's how they fished the bays all their lives and did'nt like the change and regs. which is of course a good thing nowadays.


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*Craziest thing I've seen while fishing*

We were fishing out of Venice, LA....My buddy caught a 6' King Snake Eel...It was 
about 6" in diameter, had Grey and Rust colored Bands and 2 rows of Nasty Looking
teeth....
We had NEVER seen any thing like it...I just cut the line!!

Mustad7731
Jack


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

SSST said:


> Saw one lucky dude getting oral sex from his wife/girlfriend about 100 yards from us in Estes Flats. Saw a giant Manta Ray last year gliding on top the water on Bill Day reef in POC. I saw a boat capsize going out of Pass Cavallo.


I'm betting girlfriend......


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Brete said:


> I'm betting girlfriend......


LMAO!. I'd second that bet.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Has anyone seen Chickenboy fishin with Bigfoot?


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

monster said:


> I've seen a $10bill turn into a pint of shrimp.


Dang. I wish the pints I get were $10.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

That Robbie Guy said:


> Dang. I wish the pints I get were $10.


How about a $5.00 quart from Charlies (Ingleside) back in 88' or so. I bet someone chimes in with a $1 quart or less pre 1970.


----------



## SARGENTTX (Aug 8, 2007)

I have seen alot on the water. The one that stands out for me was prob 30 years ago i was down in Sargent @ Don Juans marina.Sheriffs cars all over the parking lot they were all down on the pier i walked down there as they were pulling this dude out of the water he was wraped in heavy chains.I will never forget i overheard the Sheriff say that dumb arse should known better than to go swim with all them chains on!


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

SSST said:


> Saw one lucky dude getting oral sex from his wife/girlfriend about 100 yards from us in Estes Flats. Saw a giant Manta Ray last year gliding on top the water on Bill Day reef in POC. I saw a boat capsize going out of Pass Cavallo.


I'm sorry. I didn't realize y'all were watching. 

One time I hooked a manta ray (with a mirrorlure) just to get a better look at it. There was a school of them and the others circled my boat until I let their friend go. It was pretty eerie.


----------



## marsh bandit (Aug 17, 2011)

While duck hunting down in south tx...
We finished up the hunt and picked up the decoys, 5 guys walking around about 12 - 18 inches of water for 30 minutes. Loaded up the boat and right when we got in we saw a BIG FORKING SNAKE coiled up around what looked to be a good sized carp. This snake looked about 4" in diameter. So we got curious and decided to ground check it. Put a 3" #2 in it while it was still wrapped around the fished. Saw a bunch of blood but never found the fish or the snake.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

SARGENT said:


> I have seen alot on the water. The one that stands out for me was prob 30 years ago i was down in Sargent @ Don Juans marina.Sheriffs cars all over the parking lot they were all down on the pier i walked down there as they were pulling this dude out of the water he was wraped in heavy chains.I will never forget i overheard the Sheriff say that dumb arse should known better than to go swim with all them chains on!


Dam shame. Sounds like a classic case of being OG'd.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Bull Red said:


> I'm sorry. I didn't realize y'all were watching.
> 
> I was waiting for this comeback, lol. And yall are right, pretty good chance it was a girlfriend.


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

*Two Things*

While wadfishing at SLP in gin clear water saw a huge dark mass slowly coming toward me along the bridge. Thought it was bait but too late realized it was a million juvinile schooling stingrays. They were barely making headway and when they reached me they split and swam around my body for what seemed like a very long time. It was interesting but not fun. But what was fun was while fishing a weed/trash line 50mi out of Freeport we were cleaning up on chicken dolphin and had caught one sailfish when we spotted a large object barely submerged moving through the water about 300 yards away. We could not figure out what in the world it was until out of nowhere the huge head/snout of a whale shark appeared right at the transom of my boat. It was very curious and swam around us for a few minutes and then me and a buddy (both divers) decided to jump in and swim around with it.

We rode him/her around for a while and finally he bumped his nose on one of my engine skegs and was scared away.

We have pictures and even had one published in Tide magazine with me on him like a pony grinning and giving a big thumbs up.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

I saw Chickenboy once. He was messin' with Sasquatch.
And he had a hot pregnant chick on the boat.


----------



## ossnap (Jan 4, 2010)

Fishing the Matagorda jetties a few years back I saw 3 guys pull up not far from us in a lil john boat. We could tell they had to be fairly new at boating because they were tossing the anchor on the wrong side, and then drifting past it to the rocks. We go back to fishing and turn back around a few minutes later and they are pulling anchor and trying to leave. They pulled the anchor before starting the boat and the next thing we know their boat is banging up against the rocks.

Wade fishing Palacios probably 8 years ago with some coworkers. One of the guys with us was a recent transplant from Pittsburgh who had never been saltwater fishing. We're catching lots of fish and he pulls up a hard head while standing in knee deep water. He yells at us, "what's this"? We tell him don't touch it, it can sting you, and as he's holding the line the wiggling fish flops off the hook. As it's falling one of the fins must have stuck into his thigh because it hit him and then start flopping on his thigh for a few seconds. He went from laughing to screaming like a lil girl in no time. It was one of the funniest things I have ever seen. I felt bad for the guy though.

Seen my dad hook a seagull by accident. That wasn't pretty.

Seen a rattlesnake swim up to my boat in Matagorda.


----------



## CDHknives (Mar 17, 2012)

I've seen some neat stuff...

Killer whales while salmon fishing off Vancouver Island (y'all think dolphins ruin fishing!?!?)

Sea turtle's head 100' away that looked bigger than a basketball

Spotted dolphins jumping my wake for a good 2-3 minutes

...but the craziest thing for me was seeing a couple hundred bull sharks migrating north one spring swimming right under the boat (tied ot a rig at the time). It made me really REALLY uneasy to say the least...


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

Brete said:


> I'm betting girlfriend......


LOL!

Know from experience?:slimer::slimer:


----------



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

True Story: two friends and myself are returning to the GYB and we notice a boat drifting and no one aboard (ghost Ship) so we thought... it was about a 22ft bow rider, searay i think... anyway, we decide to stop and take a look and see what was going on..... well, there is intercourse taking place on the floor.... we back get close enough to see a guy ontop, well, we mention that they aree adrift and will soon be in the intercoastal with big ships coming by.... well, i'll just say that the guy kinda gets up and his fisshing buddy gets up as well, and it wasnt a she


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

SSST said:


> Saw one lucky dude getting oral sex from his wife/girlfriend about 100 yards from us in Estes Flats. Saw a giant Manta Ray last year gliding on top the water on Bill Day reef in POC. I saw a boat capsize going out of Pass Cavallo.


His girlfriend just showed him how to wiggle his worm to catch a flounder!


----------



## tentcotter (Oct 23, 2009)

The underside of the boat.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Sounding_7th said:


> LOL!
> 
> Know from experience?:slimer::slimer:


LOL.....let's just say educated guess......


----------



## Gluconda (Aug 25, 2005)

BIGMIKE77 said:


> True Story: two friends and myself are returning to the GYB and we notice a boat drifting and no one aboard (ghost Ship) so we thought... it was about a 22ft bow rider, searay i think... anyway, we decide to stop and take a look and see what was going on..... well, there is intercourse taking place on the floor.... we back get close enough to see a guy ontop, well, we mention that they aree adrift and will soon be in the intercoastal with big ships coming by.... well, i'll just say that the guy kinda gets up and his fisshing buddy gets up as well, and it wasnt a she


That's not intercourse, they were baiting their rods!


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

One time while wading Shamrock Cove I had hundreds of baby stingrays swarming me. It didn't matter where I went, they would follow. I finally made my way back to the shore, happy as ever that I didn't get hit by any needle sharp barbs. It was a while before I waded there again. LOL

One time offshore I was about 15 miles out of Freeport tied to a rig. We were catching lots of undersized snappers and releasing them of course. Then a huge dolphin (maybe 10') came and hung out beside the boat. He was very friendly and even let the girls pet him. It was really funny watching him leisurely roll over and eat the snaps when we threw them back. I think he might have been released from Sea World or something.


----------



## BIG JIMMIE (May 21, 2004)

BIGMIKE77 said:


> True Story: two friends and myself are returning to the GYB and we notice a boat drifting and no one aboard (ghost Ship) so we thought... it was about a 22ft bow rider, searay i think... anyway, we decide to stop and take a look and see what was going on..... well, there is intercourse taking place on the floor.... we back get close enough to see a guy ontop, well, we mention that they aree adrift and will soon be in the intercoastal with big ships coming by.... well, i'll just say that the guy kinda gets up and his fisshing buddy gets up as well, and it wasnt a she


that would make you put out a chum line


----------



## BIG JIMMIE (May 21, 2004)

SSST said:


> Saw one lucky dude getting oral sex from his wife/girlfriend about 100 yards from us in Estes Flats. Saw a giant Manta Ray last year gliding on top the water on Bill Day reef in POC. I saw a boat capsize going out of Pass Cavallo.


had to be girlfriend , once they taste wedding cake no more oral


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

Bull Red said:


> One time while wading Shamrock Cove I had hundreds of baby stingrays swarming me. It didn't matter where I went, they would follow. I finally made my way back to the shore, happy as ever that I didn't get hit by any needle sharp barbs. It was a while before I waded there again. LOL
> 
> One time offshore I was about 15 miles out of Freeport tied to a rig. We were catching lots of undersized snappers and releasing them of course. Then a huge dolphin (maybe 10') came and hung out beside the boat. He was very friendly and even let the girls pet him. It was really funny watching him leisurely roll over and eat the snaps when we threw them back. I think he might have been released from Sea World or something.


we have seen and fed that same dolphin...ate all of our culled snapper


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

Had a mullet SLAM our floundering boat and get KO'ed at the entrance of oil well cut while we were floundering and then saw the porpoise slide onto the sand and eat it and take off.. It was the coolest thing i've ever seen.


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 14, 2005)

Standing on the bow of my little boat I poked a Manta Ray with my rod. That was in the pass at Panama City Fla. Kayaking in Orange Beach Ala had a huge Loggerhead Turtle surface next to the yak. Easily 8x6 and a huge head. Big king did a U turn as my Dad tried to gaff.....30 stiches in the hand and we bought a longer gaff. Wade fishing near Sarasota Fla and see something huge coming towards me...ruled out dolphin..school of fish. Then a huge paddle tail comes up...manatee!! Threw my plug right behind him...figured something was cleaning up in his wake....bingo 22" gag grouper in 3 feet of water.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

BIGMIKE77 said:


> True Story: two friends and myself are returning to the GYB and we notice a boat drifting and no one aboard (ghost Ship) so we thought... it was about a 22ft bow rider, searay i think... anyway, we decide to stop and take a look and see what was going on..... well, there is intercourse taking place on the floor.... we back get close enough to see a guy ontop, well, we mention that they aree adrift and will soon be in the intercoastal with big ships coming by.... well, i'll just say that the guy kinda gets up and his fisshing buddy gets up as well, and it wasnt a she


you didn't have to paint such a visual picture of that...just wrong.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Back before "Tarpon Alley" became well known (this was about 1976) we were running to a rig off Freeport and about 8 miles out ran into a huge school of Tarpon. Honestly, the school was several acres in size and Tarpon were rolling everywhere, huge sharks were all over, and the water was absolutely full of those rain minnows all balled up in many many bunches. 

We jumped over 100 Tarpon that day...since we only had our ambassadors and trout rods along and most of the Tarpon were over 100 pounds....we would get some jumps and then loose the fish. We did land one we later estimated from measurements at about 110 pounds and also landed a couple of 60 pounders, but the rest were just too large to stop.....one super beast I had on for two hours on my heaviest rig, a 7000 with a pretty good rod, but a shark cut the line...estimated the fish close to 200 pounds. 

This was on a Tuesday and we went back three days later and they were still there but fewer in number.

Looked for them again for several years, but never found such a gathering again....clearly a once in a lifetime happening.


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

My friend and I were on Lake Livingston fish what was the jungle back in the early 80's. We heard some laughter and decided to see what was all about. We came out into a clear area and I be damned, it was 2 well built and pretty black (African American) women laying on the front deck of a speed boat buck naked! They raised up looked and laid back the down. 
Did not seem to bother them as we slowly moved away with troll motor.


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

I saw a cottonmouth catch and eat a fish right in front of me.(and fishing-guru) I've seen a shooting star. And once this chick jumped into the lake from the dock, and when she came up her top had come off. (blond )


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

BIGMIKE77 said:


> True Story: two friends and myself are returning to the GYB and we notice a boat drifting and no one aboard (ghost Ship) so we thought... it was about a 22ft bow rider, searay i think... anyway, we decide to stop and take a look and see what was going on..... well, there is intercourse taking place on the floor.... we back get close enough to see a guy ontop, well, we mention that they aree adrift and will soon be in the intercoastal with big ships coming by.... well, i'll just say that the guy kinda gets up and his fisshing buddy gets up as well, and it wasnt a she


What did they say when they saw you?


----------



## Wade Fisher (May 22, 2006)

*Were y'all close enough .....*

To see if it might have been Miss Canada? :rotfl::rotfl:



BIGMIKE77 said:


> True Story: two friends and myself are returning to the GYB and we notice a boat drifting and no one aboard (ghost Ship) so we thought... it was about a 22ft bow rider, searay i think... anyway, we decide to stop and take a look and see what was going on..... well, there is intercourse taking place on the floor.... we back get close enough to see a guy ontop, well, we mention that they aree adrift and will soon be in the intercoastal with big ships coming by.... well, i'll just say that the guy kinda gets up and his fisshing buddy gets up as well, and it wasnt a she


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Mexicans in a ponga 100+ miles out, during some rough weather, asking what direction land was. Whale tangled up in and pulling a mess of gill net.


----------



## wiltray4000 (Sep 16, 2010)

*Stabbed in the leg by a hardhead*

My dad, my wife and I were fishing the jetties at POC. My dad made this hardhead removal tool out of a wooden handle and a 10" piece of stainless steel rod with a J hook at the end. While I was re-riging my tackle, my wife caught a large hardhead. Not wanting anyone to get finned, my dad used his J hook hardhead remover to take out the hook. When he jerked the line, hoping to pull the hook out of the fish's mouth the fish landed on my left knee dorsal fin down. My dad turned to see where the fish landed. There it was flopping on my knee. I grabbed it with both hands and threw it overboard. Hurt, I have never had anything hurt as bad. I thought I was going to vomit. Later my dad said I turned as white as a sheet. All my lymph nodes started hurting almost immediately.


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

We were HL&P spillway at McCullom park guy pulls up in a party barge had about 6 Girls it wasn't long the boom box was cranked and there was topless ladies everwhere
Didnt catch any fish but eyes were full


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Back in the day when I did a lot of offshore fishing it wasn't uncommon to see naked girls sunning on the front of yacht.
Biggest score was 4 totally naked on the the front of one not far out of Freeport.


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

Not so much seen but rather experienced.

When I was 16 and decking on the scat cat, we were on the overnight 12hr...and some wasted drunk diabetic faints, smashes head on the rail...needless to say the way it sounded was louder than any ****** off fish I had ever heard hit the deck...what's crazy is that after the dude woke up and had some orange juice...he was ready to drink more beer...made for an interesting babysitting experience lol


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

I was wade fishing sweetwater lake in Galveston when you could legally walk in by the gun range and early one morning I look behind me and there is a cowboy herding cattle across that lake the noise was deafenning , startled me pretty good.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Gray Whales right next to the boat while fishing in Resurrection Bay out of Seward, they came up not 20 yards from us. We followed them for a good distance and even got to see them broach a few times.

Also cool to see pods of killer whales right next to you as well.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

cubera said:


> Back in the day when I did a lot of offshore fishing it wasn't uncommon to see naked girls sunning on the front of yacht.
> Biggest score was 4 totally naked on the the front of one not far out of Freeport.


What happens these days? I was looking for them along Kemah channel!


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

Heard a lot of racket in the brush next to the bayou I was fishing. All of sudden, a doe came through the brush and hit the water swimming for all she was worth. A few seconds later, a big black and white Great Dane hit the water right behind her. She swam to a little island, ran a few yards down the bank and then started swimming back in the direction she came. The dog was still after her when she got back to the other side and ran back into the woods but she had gained a lot of ground. Don't know if she totally got away or if he's still chasing her, but her life or death dash was exciting to watch.


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

fishing the Brazos river one time in a boat seen three naked men fishing together on the bank . in a very isolated streach of river below 59 .. I was fishing below the dam at Livingston the day the shuttle exploded over texas I could hear it and not see it due to heavy fog ...it was an eirie noise


----------



## surfisher (Mar 8, 2012)

fishing surfside one night in 03 fishing slacked up alot of hardheads we put our surf poles in rod holder's at the corner of the camper we were tossing back couple of cold ones and one of the reels started singing away we had left a hardhead on the line and **** coyote took off with it we couldn't believe it. we turned our fishing light toward the dunes down the beach and there those devils was it was something i would never forget. we tried to fight it but he finally let go.


----------



## longhorn daddy (Nov 10, 2009)

Saw an 70 + year old lady in a two piece bikini at lake livingston last summer and it was NOT a good site to see.


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

Driving down PINs early, early one morning. My wife and kids in my car. Behind me, my budy in his car. See a very small beat up, rickity camper parked out on the beach. Out comes a gal' in a tiny yellow bikini and cowboy boots. She was 65 years old if she was a day. Beer in one hand, refer in the other.

She's walking toward her husband whose sitting in a rickity old lawn chair, fishing pole in hand. I slow right down and my buddy impatiently yells out, "what you slowing down for?"

With a big ol' smile on my face I tell him, "I'm rethinking my retirement plan, I think I may be saving too much."


----------



## TatterTot (Jan 6, 2006)

Seen a coyote swimming cross the IC in front of the fishing center.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

I have seen my lure in the water for 8 hours and it did not even get a bite.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Probably all the logs and debris in the water a week ago out of Freeport. Scary to boot!


----------



## Will32Rod (Dec 17, 2011)

Use to fish off a pier at Bolivar Penninsula back in the 70's with my dad. If I remember correctly this pier was about 300 ft long and Dad had custom built a wagon to get all our gear to the end of the pier. We arrived before sunrise and made the hike out to the end and started fishing, just after sunrise the weather started looking kind of foul and we spotted a water spout about 1/2 mile out from us and it was headed our way. Man we hot footed back off toward shore and the water spout faded before it reached the pier, but put a good scare in me and dad. Dad is 93 and still talks about that.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

surfisher said:


> fishing surfside one night in 03 fishing slacked up alot of hardheads we put our surf poles in rod holder's at the corner of the camper we were tossing back couple of cold ones and one of the reels started singing away we had left a hardhead on the line and **** coyote took off with it we couldn't believe it. we turned our fishing light toward the dunes down the beach and there those devils was it was something i would never forget. we tried to fight it but he finally let go.


Makes me think of the time I hooked a monster raccoon !


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I have had quite a few interesting things happen off shore, but this is one I actually have a picture of. We were in the Atlantic, off Florida, fishing with a friend in his center console. 

Right after this picture was taken, we had water spouts pass us up, one on each side of the boat. At that point, we decided to take down the outriggers, and got as much weight as possible off the boat and the rest to the rear. 

When Jack turned back into it, I saw his Yamahas go completely under water several times. Once we punched through the back side of it, it was like a scene out of a movie. Boats capsized, several taking on water and pretty much everyone got the hell beat out of them. I couldn't get out of the boat by myself when we got back in. 

The next day, it went through West Palm Beach and closed the airport down completely for 3 hours. By the time I got on the plane, I had been cut off by every bar in the airport.


----------



## Treble J (Mar 18, 2011)

guy munchin his gal as they drifted around a spoil only to notice they were about 20 yards from us. Never seen 2 ppl try to pretend fishing so fast. LOL!


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

ZenDaddy said:


> Driving down PINs early, early one morning. My wife and kids in my car. Behind me, my budy in his car. See a very small beat up, rickity camper parked out on the beach. Out comes a gal' in a tiny yellow bikini and cowboy boots. She was 65 years old if she was a day. Beer in one hand, refer in the other.
> 
> She's walking toward her husband whose sitting in a rickity old lawn chair, fishing pole in hand. I slow right down and my buddy impatiently yells out, "what you slowing down for?"
> 
> With a big ol' smile on my face I tell him, "I'm rethinking my retirement plan, I think I may be saving too much."


Green to ya, that last sentence had me cracking up!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

donkeyman said:


> fishing the Brazos river one time in a boat seen three naked men fishing together on the bank . in a very isolated streach of river below 59 .. I was fishing below the dam at Livingston the day the shuttle exploded over texas I could hear it and not see it due to heavy fog ...it was an eirie noise


Were they filming Deliverance?


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

chasingtail said:


> Just wandering what people have seen out on the water.
> A buddy and myself were fishing in Rockport by Palm Harbor and saw a shark about 4ft jump clean out of the water like the great whites on Discovery Channel.


Seen that too in Lydia Ann channel...wife and I looked at each other and had the *** look on our faces.

In the same general area we were catching dink trout mixed in with some big lady fish. A very interested dolphin hung out with us the whole time...right next to the boat, belly up looking at us and waited for each fish to be dropped in so he\she could pursue them upon release. That's not the cool part though. It would follow us like a puppy to each spot...from one side of the channel to the other. It would swim just behind the prop wash. A bit of a nuisance but 2Cool at the same time.


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

Some friends and I were tied up to a rig snapper fishing years ago. We were tied up to one corner, and another boat was tied up to the other. We were all talking about fishing for another 30-45 minutes and then heading back in when a highly intoxicated, very large woman comes stumbling out of the other boats cabin. She stumbles to the side of the boat facing us and pulls down her shorts, hangs her quite large bottom over the side and starts taking a dump. I immediately started the motor, and told everyone that it's time to go - everyone agreed.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Mad Mike said:


> Some friends and I were tied up to a rig snapper fishing years ago. We were tied up to one corner, and another boat was tied up to the other. We were all talking about fishing for another 30-45 minutes and then heading back in when a highly intoxicated, very large woman comes stumbling out of the other boats cabin. She stumbles to the side of the boat facing us and pulls down her shorts, hangs her quite large bottom over the side and starts taking a dump. I immediately started the motor, and told everyone that it's time to go - everyone agreed.


Had you hung around longer a bit, you would have seen a cuda got a chunk of her arse!


----------



## divesup (Apr 27, 2011)

SARGENT said:


> I have seen alot on the water. The one that stands out for me was prob 30 years ago i was down in Sargent @ Don Juans marina.Sheriffs cars all over the parking lot they were all down on the pier i walked down there as they were pulling this dude out of the water he was wraped in heavy chains.I will never forget i overheard the Sheriff say that dumb arse should known better than to go swim with all them chains on!


The best one I saw at Don Juans was elbow flying thru the front door jumping over the bar and telling Burt he had to hide from the sherif! Him and Van got into an argument (1 of 100thsonds!!) He tried to cut down the house and the Chuan saw ran out of gas half way thru the first pile!!


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Some hilarious and scary chit some of ya'll have seen.
Not nearly as funny as some of ya'lls but
Last summer cruising in towards freeport with the radio going and WOT. Head towards one of the rigs and see a boat tied off. And a dude in a speedo standing on the bow fishing. 

Here's the thing, though.
Somewhere, someone is telling a story about me on a fly fishing board in a thread titled "Craziest **** you've seen on the river?"
Lived in utah and would make a trip to the Green River every few months. World class trout fishing, river is like a giant aquarium full of pigs.
Figured out the hatch and was working it, catching fish after fish. Problem is most of them were German Browns, they were thrashing my flies to hell. 
I was on my last fly drifting it through a run and get tight. Fish takes me under a log, wraps it up and gets off. **** fly is staring back at me from the log. 
I might have been a little drunk, but it was a half hour drive to the fly shop. Uh, no.
Strip off everything and start diving for the fly. Outside air temp, 80*. Water temp? 40*.
Finally get the fly and I come back up on the sandbar like the swamp thing. Naked and hollering and dripping wet. Right as a drift boat with a guide and two female clients comes drifting into the run.
I've 
never
seen 
a 
guide
paddle
that
fast
in
my
life!

angelsm

I might have been a little drunk.

:cheers:

My fishing buddy laughed so hard he puked.
:rotfl:


----------



## Captmphillips (Jul 6, 2010)

I once witnessed a pod of dolphin in Baffin Bay that had a herd of redfish surrounded and were throwing them up in the air and then catching them and eating them before they hit the water again. I wish I had a video camera


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Will32Rod said:


> Use to fish off a pier at Bolivar Penninsula back in the 70's with my dad. If I remember correctly this pier was about 300 ft long and Dad had custom built a wagon to get all our gear to the end of the pier. We arrived before sunrise and made the hike out to the end and started fishing, just after sunrise the weather started looking kind of foul and we spotted a water spout about 1/2 mile out from us and it was headed our way. Man we hot footed back off toward shore and the water spout faded before it reached the pier, but put a good scare in me and dad. Dad is 93 and still talks about that.


Either Dirty Pelican (had a greasy spoon restaurant) or Shorty's Longest Pier. Have some good memories of Dirty Pelican.


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

Mont's pic reminds me of "The Perfect Storm."


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Chuck norris near the cruise terminal


-Nick


----------



## CentexPW (Jun 22, 2004)

Sitting in a cut waiting for the sun to go down and then start floundering and I see something in the water about 1/4 mile away. It was 2 coyotes going from island to island headed to a bird sanctuary to go eat. They were a good mile or better from the mainland. 

Also had a rattle snake swim right next to me while I was wading. He was headed toward open water.


----------



## Brokejeep (Oct 12, 2008)

My wife and I were fishing lake Fork last week and got to see a Bobcat about 50' feet from us jump out of some grass and catch a coot that was about eight feet from the bank then another that was closer get something else.

Two years ago wew saw a doe give birth to a fawn about 100' from us.

About ten years ago we had a huge bald eagle swoop down from a 200' ledge and buzz us going only about ten feet over our heads.

And also got to see a women riding a man cowgirl style on the bank about 200' from us on lake Lavon.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

I've seen lots of "fishermen" with too much $ and ego, but no boating experience get in a pickle. That's when you just put down your pole and watch the show.


----------



## TatterTot (Jan 6, 2006)

Mad Mike said:


> Some friends and I were tied up to a rig snapper fishing years ago. We were tied up to one corner, and another boat was tied up to the other. We were all talking about fishing for another 30-45 minutes and then heading back in when a highly intoxicated, very large woman comes stumbling out of the other boats cabin. She stumbles to the side of the boat facing us and pulls down her shorts, hangs her quite large bottom over the side and starts taking a dump. I immediately started the motor, and told everyone that it's time to go - everyone agreed.


Winner winner chicken dinner!


----------



## rmiller4292 (Oct 17, 2009)

Not while I was fishing, but I had the dogs out swimming at the San Gabriel River yesterday and I saw a splash about 30 feet in front of me near the far bank. I thought it was a turtle, so I watched to see what he was doing...to my surprise, it wasn't a turtle at all, but a fairly large snake that had caught a fish and was proceeding to kill it. It rolled a few times then swam to the bank to try to get it up on shore...needless to say that was the end of doggie swim time!


----------



## TxDremz (Jun 15, 2008)

BIG JIMMIE said:


> had to be girlfriend , once they taste wedding cake no more oral


 20 years ago my wife did'nt eat any wedding cake. I'm a Happy man!!!


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

About 14 years ago at the Galveston Yacht Basin ramp.... some guy waivin' me away from the ramp as I'm coming in to drop somebody off to get the truck.

Come to find out he'd rolled his trailer/truck down the ramp and the whole rig was submerged on the ramp.

He though my prop would damage his truck.


----------



## big-john (Jan 6, 2011)

One of the first real fishing trip I ever made ,we were fishing for yellow perch and walleye on Lake St Clair in Mich.We had been fishing maybe 30min when something grabbed my line and took off under the anchor line.You could see the mud welling up from the anchor dragging bottom and then maybe 20yards from the boat a Musky launched itself out of the water it had to be close to 5' long it snapped the line and was gone.

I was already hooked on fishing but it was over after that I was a life time fisherman.


----------



## justin-credible1982 (Sep 12, 2006)

We we're fishing under the lights of the flagship about 3am one time when a naked man swims out of nowhere all through the lights...


----------



## Omanj (May 21, 2004)

Back a number of years ago (more than I care to think about), my parents and I were out at Heald Bank and spent the entire day surrounded by all kinds of kings, ceros and spanish mackeral that *WOULDN'T HIT ANYTHING WE THREW AT THEM! *We drifted around the buoy that was there on a perfectly flat calm day staring into the water and seeing solid fish from top to thirty feet down! To top it off, I kept seeing kingfish jumping out of the water on the way back. The best one I saw was about five years ago out of Freeport about 25 miles. A whale shark that was about 20 feet long swam up to the back of my friend Duwayne's boat. I managed to hook and land a 30 pound ling from him before he took off. Duwayne's son, Keith managed to pet the whale shark on the head when it swam up to the stern.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

good stuff yall!


----------



## bbru (Apr 9, 2010)

About 15 years ago, we were at meacoms pier on bolivar, I watched a little asian fella hook a sea turtle. When he got it to the pier it got hung on around a piling. He then proceeded to stand on top of the rickety handrail to try and free it. Well....let's just say that last for about 2.5 seconds before he took swan dive into the gulf! I was sore the next day from laughing so hard. Fyi, he made it to the bank fine, minus a rod and reel, the turtle, but walked away with a very bruised ego. LOL!!!!!!!

I also watched my dad hook a seagull upon casting. He still hasn't lived that one down.


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

hoosierplugger said:


> About 14 years ago at the Galveston Yacht Basin ramp.... some guy waivin' me away from the ramp as I'm coming in to drop somebody off to get the truck.
> 
> Come to find out he'd rolled his trailer/truck down the ramp and the whole rig was submerged on the ramp.
> 
> He though my prop would damage his truck.


How did he......never mind. The prop would've been the least of my worries.
Idiot.


----------



## Chula Vista (Jun 2, 2004)

*Shark Pups In MY Hands*

Surf fishing Quintana, I Cought a 3ft Sharpnose,,
Drug Her Up to get Out the Hook,,She gave Birth,,Twins!

We put her and the Pups, out to Sea,,,

Fishing Inside the Cut in the North Galveston Jetty,,
Incoming Strong Tide,, the Water level, looked to
be 6-8" Difference, to the Gulf Side,,,Rushing Water,,
and Mullet on the Surface, so Thick,, You could get out
and Walk on them,,, all those Eyes, lookin at Ya,,, Spooky,,

When Living in Turtle Cove,Freeport Tx, on 9/11,(that Day)
Up Oyster Creek.. there was a Fish Kill, Maybe Oxygen
, Turn over,, or What ever,, I heard a Comotion
Outside it was People Running around with Dip nets
for Fish , Huge Flounder, Reds, Floating Everywhere,,Still Alive,,
(Swimmin Kinda Funny)
I figered it was Gonna Stink,,,,
So left for a week or so,

Man I miss Turtle Cove,,

pat


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

Was in 1982 (dang that makes me feel old). 4 of us had run from Marker 37 to the South shore of Baffin. One guy goes to throw a Broken-back toward some tailing Reds and snags one of our comprades in the upper lip, treble hook all the way thru just under his nose. We took him to the clinic in Flour Bluff (quite a few beers and shots later, it's quite a long boat ride you know). Doctor came out to the waiting room with a disposable camera and said "I'll take the hook out, but if I don't take a pic, no one will believe me". Wish I had that pic, you couldn't have hooked any fish better. The amount of alcohol we had on that boat scares me now. My how things change as we get older.


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

Drifting the mouth of the Everglades, saw what apeared to be a big rock in the water. Turned out to be a manatee cow and calf that didnt move till we were right on top of them. I poked the cow with my rod tip and she took off, dang near throwing us out of the boat!


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Chula Vista said:


> Surf fishing Quintana, I Cought a 3ft Sharpnose,,
> Drug Her Up to get Out the Hook,,She gave Birth,,Twins!
> 
> We put her and the Pups, out to Sea,,,
> ...


I've had a ray give birth on me - woah.


----------

